# Excel Tabelle vergleichen lassen und zur not aktualisieren lassen



## cyberoner (22. Januar 2005)

HI, habe mich vor einer Aufgebe gestellt, die ich wohl so nicht ganz ohne Hilfe bewerkstelligen kann.

Also hier ierst mal was ich zur Ausführung habe:

2 Tabellen auf 2 Datenblättern (A+B)

In beiden Tabellen gibt es Artikelnummer1: a,b,c,d,.....

In Tabelle A existiert aber noch zusätzlich Artikelnummer2:1,2,3,4....

In beiden Tabellen gibt es Preise die zu Artikelnummer1 gehören.

Nur können die beiden Preise differenzieren.


Die Aufgabe:

ICh möcht gerne das Tabelle B mit A verglichen wird und wenn ein Preis sich geändert hat das dieser automatisch geändert wird.

Desweiteren sollen die Einträge, die nicht in den Tabellen enthalten sind andersfarbig markiert werden.

Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## Leola13 (24. Januar 2005)

Hai,

am besten du postest mal eine Beispieldatei, ich habe nicht alles verstanden.   

Aber für eine einmalige Aktion kannst du die Preise aus Tabelle A mit einem sverweis nach Tabelle B holen. und dann die Werte per Kopieren oder per wenn Abfrage ersetzen.
(Beispiel wäre schön)

Evtl. kannst du die nicht enthaltenen Werte mit einer bedingten Formatierung kennzeichnen, .... aber in deinem Fall.   


> Desweiteren sollen die Einträge, die nicht in den Tabellen enthalten sind andersfarbig markiert werden



Ciao Stefan


----------

